# Official furry MC/hypnosis thread



## Aggybyte (Jun 10, 2013)

Feel free to post any media here for the furry fandom that involves mind control, hypnosis, or persuasion. Or talk about the subject in general.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 10, 2013)

I dont see what Masters of Ceremonies have to do with hypnosis... or furries for that matter.


----------



## Machine (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't get it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 10, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> Feel free to post any media here for the furry fandom that involves mind control, hypnosis, or persuasion. Or talk about the subject in general.



Well thank you a fucking ton for your permission


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes I will dignify this thread with a proper response.

Derren Brown.

Go watch.

He's a legend. Just, really awesome at misdirection and the power of suggestion. He even admits that all he does are tricks, not some magical power.

EDIT: Wow I did not know that this was a fetish..... Okay....... I thought that this was a topic to discuss the general topic.


----------



## septango (Jun 10, 2013)

OP, dont mind gibby,    

oh and machine I think he means guided imagery, prehaps?


----------



## Machine (Jun 10, 2013)

septango said:


> OP, dont mind gibby,
> 
> oh and machine I think he means guided imagery, prehaps?


That's just code for "brainwashing to make you think you're a dog".


----------



## Mentova (Jun 10, 2013)

All I gotta say is that there's too many rappers and not enough MCs.

(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNB8pNqwrKw)


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 10, 2013)

"When I snap fingers again you will wake up acting as a dog!"

I can't imagine there is much furry hypnosis.

Mind control is a myth. Shit don't work.


----------



## Machine (Jun 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> "When I snap fingers again you will wake up acting as a dog!"


Then they wake up and begin humping people's legs and chasing cars. Seems legit.



> I can't imagine there is much furry hypnosis.


I think there was an older thread about this type of stuff. I still don't get it, but I'm under the impression that it's a very obscure fetish.



> Mind control is a myth. Shit don't work.


Shhhh, that's just the fluoride talking.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 10, 2013)

uhm....ok?


----------



## bkatt500 (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh god, not those creepy ads with that creepy smiley lion guy.

On a somewhat amusing side note, the topic of hypnosis is banned on another furry forum I frequent.


----------



## Rigby (Jun 10, 2013)

I've heard about hypnosis and age regression, but not much about furries and hypnosis. In both cases, it's weird as fuck.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 10, 2013)

What, you mean hypnotizing people into thinking they're animal people or something?

I don't get it.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 10, 2013)

Saliva said:


> What, you mean hypnotizing people into thinking they're animal people or something?
> 
> I don't get it.


Wishing OP wasn't so vague so we wouldn't have to play a guessing game..


----------



## Rigby (Jun 10, 2013)

Saliva said:


> What, you mean hypnotizing people into thinking they're animal people or something?
> 
> I don't get it.



probably; either that or hypnotizing people into having sex with you


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Wishing OP wasn't so vague so we wouldn't have to play a guessing game..



If you think its vague now before he edited it the only description was:


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 10, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> If you think its vague now before he edited it the only description was:


Is there a "dummies guide to foruming"? There needs to be.


----------



## BRN (Jun 10, 2013)

Mc/hypnosis is a fetish. Kind of one of those low key, uncommon ones. But yeah.

Source: been commissioned to write it.


----------



## Machine (Jun 10, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> If you think its vague now before he edited it the only description was:


The implications are many.


----------



## Aggybyte (Jun 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Is there a "dummies guide to foruming"? There needs to be.


 Don't hate. For a second it wouldn't let me type any text. This thread is for discussing the hypnosis/mind control fetish in the anthromorphic art and literature. Don't act like I'm such a goddamned idiot.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 10, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> Don't hate. For a second it wouldn't let me type any text. This thread is for discussing the hypnosis/mind control fetish in the anthromorphic art and literature. Don't act like I'm such a goddamned idiot.


Sorry lol. Mind explaining what it is then? Seems to me no one knows here including me.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Is there a "dummies guide to foruming"? There needs to be.



There is. It is a shame that few read it. :V


----------



## Aggybyte (Jun 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Sorry lol. Mind explaining what it is then? Seems to me no one knows here including me.


 It would do some good to search Mind Control on sofurry, they have about 3,000 pieces of art and literature on it. Really it's furry characters using hypnosis or supernatural powers to make someone obey or serve them. Can be combined with transformation or vore.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 10, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> It would do some good to search Mind Control on sofurry, they have about 3,000 pieces of art and literature on it. Really it's furry characters using hypnosis or supernatural powers to make someone obey or serve them. Can be combined with transformation or vore.


Oh OK... its a fetish sexual thing...

Also I'm still new here but I'm almost certain sofurry is very different from FaF and fetish threads don't do well here. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Machine (Jun 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Also I'm still new here but I'm almost certain sofurry is very different from FaF and fetish threads don't do well here. Correct me if I'm wrong.


They're a little unnerving. :/


----------



## Tigercougar (Jun 10, 2013)

bkatt500 said:


> Oh god, not those creepy ads with that creepy smiley lion guy.
> 
> On a somewhat amusing side note, the topic of hypnosis is banned on another furry forum I frequent.



I wonder if the lion dude does good business - ie if he gets a lot of clients.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 10, 2013)

Is this a good thread to discuss the Hypno Toad?


----------



## Aetius (Jun 10, 2013)

I personally think Mind Control is a bit fucked up.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 10, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Is this a good thread to discuss the Hypno Toad?



If you can find an anthro one maybe.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 10, 2013)

*rummaging through looking for one* I can' believe nobody's anthropomorphized the Hypno Toad!

All I could find was this.


----------



## Riho (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh man, I think that this is just THIS close to an RP thread.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 11, 2013)

TBH mind control/hypnosis isn't an uncommon fetish. It's all the kink of noncon with the workaround of "manufactured consent". IDK, it's just another layer to the dom/sub onion, imho. It's a cute fantasy.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm actually interested to see what this is about. Tell me Moar.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 11, 2013)

GatodeCafe said:


> TBH mind control/hypnosis isn't an uncommon fetish. It's all the kink of noncon with the workaround of "manufactured consent". IDK, it's just another layer to the dom/sub onion, imho. It's a cute fantasy.



The sub/dom onion makes me cry. I love it.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I'm actually interested to see what this is about. Tell me Moar.



It's just a logical progression to the whole control fetish. Like, with a little bit of the theatrical element of a hypnotic performance. A lot of the stuff I've seen personally has had a little bit of a straight-to-gay angle, but I'm sure that's just my specific tastes. 



Grimfang999 said:


> The sub/dom onion makes me cry. I love it.



Shrek: "FETISHES ARE LIKE ONIONS"


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm 12 dead and what the fuck is this?

Maybe you should try areas of the internet that are more bent towards this kind of thing.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh.. so Its just mind controlling people to fuck you...

I am fucking dissapointed. Was expecting cool ass hoodoo voodoo shit.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 11, 2013)

There is a furry forum website called Furtopia that says in the rules your not allowed to talk about hypnosis there. I've been wondering why.
Maybe you can shed some light on the situation?


----------



## BRN (Jun 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Oh.. so Its just mind controlling people to fuck you...
> 
> I am fucking dissapointed. Was expecting cool ass hoodoo voodoo shit.



http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-80Ou090Y_...FlyJ-Zs8/s320/Espeon_Redraw_by_KirkButler.png


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 11, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> Don't hate. For a second it wouldn't let me type any text. This thread is for discussing the hypnosis/mind control fetish in the anthromorphic art and literature. Don't act like I'm such a goddamned idiot.



Hi

when you start a thread on any forum, you don't tell people to discuss something whilst contributing fuck-all yourself. 

to start a good discussion, you bring up a specific topic. I could write a thread "talk about animals here" or I could go "what is your favourite animal"?

God even I have better social skills than you

fucks sake


----------



## cause the rat (Jun 11, 2013)

Now Gibby, be nice and give the guy a break. He said, "hypnosis/mind control NOW!" and we all posted. Apparently mind control works. We're already on the second page....... 

 The government has been using it for years. Why do you think the internet was started???? Why do you think porn is so irresistible?? First the government convinced us all that porn is fun. They go around and brainwash kids. Somewhere between the ages of 12 to 14. Then the government put all this porn on the net so we'd all spend hours watching it in closed rooms. That way they can fly all their space ships overhead and no one's outside to see them!!!! :V

In my path to become the ultimate World ruling Ninja Overlord I plan on using hypnosis. Because hypnosis is a lot easier than actually becoming a ninja overlord.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

Heard about a guy who got hypnotised to think he was older once. He proceeded to beat the shit out of the person who put him under until he gave him his 20s back.

Does it count as furry because I heard this somewhere?


----------



## Machine (Jun 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Heard about a guy who got hypnotised to think he was older once. He proceeded to beat the shit out of the person who put him under until he gave him his 20s back.


I hope this is just a cautionary tale and not something... real.

Because that's kinda sorta fucked up.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> I hope this is just a cautionary tale and not something... real.
> 
> Because that's kinda sorta fucked up.



A cautionary tale that hypnosis should be left to psychiatric professionals and not stage acts. Because, well, beatings.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 11, 2013)

Good thing I've never been hypnotized.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 11, 2013)

Mentova said:


> All I gotta say is that there's too many rappers and not enough MCs.
> 
> (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNB8pNqwrKw)


10 points for Mentova coming through wit the Beastie Bs!

Hypnosis is a passing *ahem* interest of mine. Every once in a while I'll look for some stuff. I like this character a lot [SFW]. Don't have much to say about the topic though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 11, 2013)

cause the rat said:


> Now Gibby, be nice and give the guy a break.



Leniency results in failure


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Hi
> 
> when you start a thread on any forum, you don't tell people to discuss something whilst contributing fuck-all yourself.
> 
> ...




I am backing Gibby on this. For the sake of being polite, it is always best that you start your thread by contributing information to this interest instead of something akin to "discuss".


----------



## Distorted (Jun 11, 2013)

cause the rat said:


> In my path to become the ultimate World ruling Ninja Overlord I plan on using hypnosis. Because hypnosis is a lot easier than actually becoming a ninja overlord.



You've been reading Naruto, haven't you?


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 12, 2013)

There's a snake in The Jungle Book, whose twin brother is in Robin Hood, who seems to be very good at hypnosis.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 13, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> There's a snake in The Jungle Book, whose twin brother is in Robin Hood, who seems to be very good at hypnosis.


From what I know about the hypnosis fetishdom Kaa is a popular character.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 13, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> From what I know about the hypnosis fetishdom Kaa is a popular character.



More or less. Probably in part due to The Jungle Book being some sort of origin point for many fetishists. Kind of like Robin Hood for furfags, and Totally Spies for virtually everything else.


----------



## Sar (Jun 13, 2013)

Deal with this!

[yt]KCvtral3iJU[/yt]


----------



## cause the rat (Jun 13, 2013)

Distorted said:


> You've been reading Naruto, haven't you?



I'm to lazy to read. I watch it on Hulu.


----------



## Sar (Jun 13, 2013)

cause the rat said:


> I'm to lazy to read. I watch it on Hulu.



Yeah. Watching a slower raveling story with fillers is much faster. :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 7, 2013)

Flir's gallery and commissions has a lot of content suitable for all ages, so that might interest you, OP. 
For example: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4817039/

I only found out people viewed hypnotism in this way a short while ago, I suppose the explanations other members have provided are plausible. 



Sarukai said:


> Deal with this!
> 
> [yt]KCvtral3iJU[/yt]



I'd be sending this to my friends if it weren't for the* spelling mistakes* in it. >:C


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 7, 2013)

From one of my storys:

     â€œDoctor the smelling salts if you please?â€ The Shaman asked. Dr. Love reluctantly gets the smelling salts and moves to the examination table. â€œOh come on! If Cassandra didnâ€™t bite you through that muzzle do you think that a fox could?â€ Wolfson asked. Dr. Love gains more comfidence and breaks the smelling salts and waves it under the foxâ€™s nose. The foxâ€™s eyes flutter and it lets out a human like moan. Then it starts to sit up. The Shaman starts to wave the pendant in front of the foxâ€™s eyes. The fox growls through the muzzle as it follows the pendant. He begins to chant. To his surprise the fox begins to give off a slight red glow. The Shamanâ€™s eyes widen in shock. â€œItâ€™s resisting everyone leave!â€ He remarked. The Doctor and Nurse need no more prompting and run out of the room. Wolfson however stays put. â€œYou should leave!â€ The Shaman stated as he and the foxâ€™s magic struggle for dominance. The fox continues to follow the pendant back and forth. â€œIâ€™ll stay. Something like this happens once in a lifetime at best.â€ Wolfson said watching. The Shaman ignores Wolfson and continues his struggle and waves the pendant. The glow brightens for a moment and then begins to fade. The Shaman lets out a sigh of relief. â€œItâ€™s done we have her now.â€ He said. 

     Wolfson moves up to the examination table. The fox sits still like a statue. Only the moment from its breathing shows its not 


one. He waves his hand in front of the fox. Itâ€™s eyes stay vacant and unfocused like Cassandraâ€™s were when they hypnotized her. Seeing no reaction from the fox Wolfson reaches out and pets the foxâ€™s head like a pet dog or cat. He finds the fur soft and plush. â€œWhat a fur coat you would make.â€ He joked. The Shaman is not amused. â€œQuit fondling the fox. We need to finish this.â€ He said.
â€œSorry I just wanted to see what a fox coat would feel like.â€ Wolfson replied. â€˜I doubt any other fox is like this one.â€ The Shaman said. He then waved the Doctor and the Nurse to come back into the room. When they hesitantly arrive the Shaman looks at them. â€œPlease examine her before I begin.â€ The Shaman stated.
â€œWhat am Iâ€ A veterinarian now?â€ Dr. Love asked. â€œFairly close by my opinion. Now hurry up.â€ Wolfson said. The Doctor begins an examination of the fox. He checks the eyes, ears, mouth and listens to its heart and breathing. He even takes a blood sample. Finishing he has to pull the Nurse away from the fox. â€œSheâ€™s completely healthy.â€ He announced. He then steps back behind the fox pulling the nurse with him.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Flir's gallery and commissions has a lot of content suitable for all ages, so that might interest you, OP. For example: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4817039/I only found out people viewed hypnotism in this way a short while ago, I suppose the explanations other members have provided are plausible. I'd be sending this to my friends if it weren't for the* spelling mistakes* in it. >:C


Yeah thanks. I'll get more comfortable with yiff eventually, it's just the way I was raised. For now this does interest me quite a bit.


----------



## Machine (Oct 7, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> I'll get more comfortable with yiff eventually, *it's just the way I was raised.*


What.


----------



## BRN (Oct 7, 2013)

Machine said:


> What.


Other way around, critter.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't know if you're into vore (I'm certainly not) but a friend of mine on DA is pretty good at drawing even if I often don't agree with the subject matter. He usually draws Kaa hypnotizing various woman and um...having lunch later. Cool guy too. PM me if you'd like his DA.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't know if you're into vore (I'm certainly not) but a friend of mine on DA is pretty good at drawing even if I often don't agree with the subject matter. He usually draws Kaa hypnotizing various woman and um...having lunch later. Cool guy too. PM me if you'd like his DA.


Not into vore that much but I like what xaigatomon does with kaa stuff.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> He usually draws Kaa hypnotizing various woman and um...having lunch later.



Don't cuttlefish hunt this way? With other fish, not woman, of course.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 13, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Don't cuttlefish hunt this way? With other fish, not woman, of course.


Not all cuttlefish hunt this way, just a certain species.


----------

